# Its a stick up



## Halley (7 Dec 2015)

Hello everyone - here is my new aquascape.  It has been running for about a month.  It is mid-tech (if I can coin a new phase) neither hi or low tech but it is low light.  It had a major anubius melt at its inception and I lost tonnes of anubius.   It is a juwel vision with the internal, a jbl e1501 and a koralia pump.  Any suggestions on how to hide the filter intake?  It is mainly java fern, rotala species green and crypts.  I have a bazooka running the co2 at 2 bubbles per second.  The lighting is low - the original 2 t8s with no reflectors.  I would appreciate some feedback.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (7 Dec 2015)

Another pic




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (7 Dec 2015)

Is that SpongeBob??.. . ....


----------



## Halley (7 Dec 2015)

Yes with Nemo and a Ninja Turtle (who love algae apparently) - 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (7 Dec 2015)

SpongeBob is enough for me.  Love it!!  Also the scape, if you would toss Ninja and Nemo.. But never mind, that's just me..


----------



## Halley (7 Dec 2015)

I would get rid of them if I could! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (7 Dec 2015)

Icecream does wonders..


----------



## Halley (7 Dec 2015)

Ha ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Dec 2015)

Hi Halley, Love the Scape That's hard to do in a bow fronted tank To hide the filter use a black background and grow some stem plants where Sponge  Nemo Turtle Are  Chocolate for me too cold for ice cream


----------



## Halley (7 Dec 2015)

Thank you - good idea - I might paint the back with black acrylic when I get a chance - i think it might hide the intake a bit better.  Ive tried both chocolate and ice cream but both only last a few minutes and as the saying goes - eaten food is soon forgotten 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Dec 2015)

Halley said:


> Thank you - good idea - I might paint the back with black acrylic when I get a chance - i think it might hide the intake a bit better.  Ive tried both chocolate and ice cream but both only last a few minutes and as the saying goes - eaten food is soon forgotten
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Halley, Better to use art cardboard The Range stocks it in lots of colours 80cm x 60cm boards  Big plus you can change the background colour when you want 
Better than painting the glass.


----------



## Halley (8 Dec 2015)

Yes that makes more sense - i will try to find some - thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (15 Dec 2015)

A new pic - i added 10 praecox rainbow fish but they are a bit bland - i  heard they colour up as the get older.  Also added some orange cherry shrimp.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (27 Dec 2015)

A Christmas update with a onion plant and some bucephalandra added.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castle (27 Dec 2015)

Looks like a nice piece of wood, got any pre set up pictures?


----------



## Halley (27 Dec 2015)

Hi - yes here are a few








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (13 Jan 2016)

An update on my juwel vision 180








Plants have grown in well with only 2 t8 bulbs used with no reflectors.  I think low light, the right plants and some co2 is the key to a good, low maintenance planted tank.  However, I am still flummoxed by the persistent melting of my anubius  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (13 Jan 2016)

Another view 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossMan (13 Jan 2016)

Nice! Like it a lot!


----------



## Halley (13 Jan 2016)

Thank you - its not perfect but it is full of low maintenance plants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaap (14 Jan 2016)

What plants fo you have in there?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jan 2016)

nice piece of wood you have.


----------



## Smells Fishy (14 Jan 2016)

Nice wood. How much did it cost? So jealous.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Jan 2016)

Hi Halley, Plants have grown in nicely


----------



## Halley (15 Jan 2016)

Hi - the plants are java fern (normal,petit, trident and windelov), crypts (undulata, nevillii and wendtii), onion plant, rotala rotundifolia, dwarf sag, s. Repens, anubius, hydrophilia corymbosa (I think) and some greenwavy leaf bucephalandra.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (15 Jan 2016)

The wood is azealia (but Im not sure - I was told this from the person I bought it from) - it cost 30€ second hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (15 Jan 2016)

Thanks Greenfinger2!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaap (15 Jan 2016)

Halley said:


> Hi - the plants are java fern (normal,petit, trident and windelov), crypts (undulata, nevillii and wendtii), onion plant, rotala rotundifolia, dwarf sag, s. Repens, anubius, hydrophilia corymbosa (I think) and some greenwavy leaf bucephalandra.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you injecr co2 gas or liquid?


----------



## Halley (15 Jan 2016)

I inject some co2 and use liquid carbon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (16 Feb 2016)

Some update pics - thinking of buying some cories tomorrow.  Want pygmy or something similar.  Still cant grow anubius on the root - it just melt - very weird and frustrating.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (16 Feb 2016)

Another pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (17 Feb 2016)

Just added some pygmy cories 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Feb 2016)

Hi Halley, Your teasing us  Where is the close up photo


----------



## Halley (17 Feb 2016)

Its hard to get a close one with an iphone - any tips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Feb 2016)

Hi Sorry no idea. I only use a camera.Ask in the photography section.Other members will know 
.


----------



## Halley (17 Feb 2016)

I'll have to stay a teaser for the time being 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banthaman.jm (24 Feb 2016)

The tank is coming along nicely Halley, looking forward to some close up soon.
Jim


----------



## Halley (26 Feb 2016)

Update after a prune.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (2 Apr 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (2 Apr 2016)

Another update 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (2 Apr 2016)

Java fern 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (3 Apr 2016)

Looking good Halley

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyMcD (3 Apr 2016)

Looking really good Halley. Very impressive.

Did the ice cream work? Have the characters gone for a walk into the jungle and you can't see them any more?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Apr 2016)

Hi Halley , Great update photos. Scape is looking fantastic


----------



## Halley (3 Apr 2016)

AndyMcD said:


> Looking really good Halley. Very impressive.
> 
> Did the ice cream work? Have the characters gone for a walk into the jungle and you can't see them any more?


Ha - no they walked into the guppy tank in the playroom so it was quite an easy move 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (3 Apr 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Halley , Great update photos. Scape is looking fantastic


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossMan (4 Apr 2016)

Looks superb!


----------



## Halley (4 Apr 2016)

MossMan said:


> Looks superb!


Thank - I used a mixture of old and new substrate which I think added alot of good bacteria to get the tank going.  I have had really no algae since it has been set up apart from some green spot algae.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiskyBoyy (24 Apr 2016)

I love seeing other Vision tanks to see what people can do with them. Absolutely love your piece of wood


----------



## Halley (24 May 2016)

Quick video update - does anyone know the name of the seaweed type plant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (24 May 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (24 May 2016)

Round pelia. It is a type of liverwort. I love the stuff.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (24 May 2016)

Thanks - I got it with some shrimp - not sure what to do with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (7 Aug 2016)

An update on the tank








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Aug 2016)

Dynamic scape, it's pulling some good shapes and the plants are looking very healthy.


----------



## Halley (7 Aug 2016)

Thanks - I pulled out a load of plants to emphasis certain parts - less is more!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smells Fishy (9 Aug 2016)

Can you tell me about your onion plant because I'm thinking about getting one? 

Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (9 Aug 2016)

I actually took it out of the tank because it was covering the Java fern.  It's like jungle val but has a bulb like a large Spring onion.  Mine was very healthy and had a massive root structure - I only moved it for aesthetics. It was getting full flow and was really blooming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smells Fishy (9 Aug 2016)

Would you say the leaves are tough like anubias tough? Just want to know if it might stand a  chance in my goldfish tank.

Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (9 Aug 2016)

It's more like jungle val - don't think it would survive a goldfish but there is only one way to find out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smells Fishy (9 Aug 2016)

Cheers man. I need to know because its a pricey plant.

Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (9 Aug 2016)

Yes - it's a nice plant though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smells Fishy (9 Aug 2016)

That why I want one lol

Sent from my XT1021 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (18 Aug 2016)

Flowering Buce


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (21 Aug 2016)

How are you getting flow around the tank? You had a spray bar along the back before but not now?


----------



## Halley (21 Aug 2016)

Just using the internal filter and a jbl e1501 along the back wall hitting a co2 bazooka. Spray bars are great but don't work for every scape - if it's not working you need to change it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (13 Sep 2016)

Video update on tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (28 Sep 2016)

Update - need a centrepiece fish or something.  Java fern gone a little brown in patches so it will get a good prune.  Still only using 2 t8s - would love a new led lighting system!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doubu (29 Sep 2016)

Wow.. beautiful piece of wood! And great growth =).


----------



## Halley (29 Sep 2016)

Thanks  - sorry about the quality of the pictures- need a proper camera!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (16 Oct 2016)

Rescape - the Java Fern got too thick on the wood and was turning brown so I had to do a rescape - hope you like..






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manisha (18 Oct 2016)

Wow big change! I really like your original scape but the more open scape looks well ☺


----------



## Halley (19 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Wow big change! I really like your original scape but the more open scape looks well



Thanks - the java Fern got too thick so I had to hack it back - I plan to put some stem plants in the back soon to fill it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manisha (19 Oct 2016)

Which stems were you thinking? New to the hobby & can't imagine what would compliment what you have already...!


----------



## Halley (19 Oct 2016)

Just some rotala rotundifolia - it helps take up excess nutrients as it is very fast growing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (13 Dec 2016)

An update - light is very low (2 t8s) so limited in what plants can grow




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (19 Jan 2017)

Update - some green spot algae - any tips to get rid of it








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (29 Mar 2017)

Update - still using t8s - would love leds. Planted some stems in the background - not doing much maintaining 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (29 Mar 2017)

Nice buces.


----------



## Halley (29 Mar 2017)

Thanks it was only one plant that is growing rapidly. I put some in a high flow area and it started flowering within 2 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandal Gardener (30 Mar 2017)

Loved watching your tank evolve Halley,

It's a cracker and easy to forget you're only working with T8s.  Well done.  you were only yanking our chains about the pygmy corries though eh  More elusive than Lord Lucan


----------



## Halley (30 Mar 2017)

Thanks Vandal - you are right about the Pygmies - I never see them and they are hard to feed as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster (30 Mar 2017)

Alas Poor sponge Bob, I knew him.
Very nice tank!


----------



## Halley (30 Mar 2017)

Bob is currently playing with the fishes in my other low tech tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (29 Oct 2017)

Using no co2 since 2 months ago- lapsed a lot on water changes but no major algae issues to report.
I grew some rotundifolia out of water and just put it in the tank - do you think it will be ok?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (29 Oct 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab (29 Oct 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## Halley (19 Dec 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (19 Dec 2017)

Still no CO2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

